# Looking for field shoots ?



## 1 BAD SHOT (May 5, 2009)

Looking for field shoots around Knoxville tn? Really don't won't to drive over 6 hours round trip! Ok maybe 10 for a two day shoot.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Bear Creek Archery Club in Norton, VA is right around 2.5-3 hours away from Knoxville. There is a 28 Field dot shoot scheduled for Aug 21-22, you can shoot either day or even both if you wanted. They also have their Field Championship Shoot, which is 28 field on Saturday and 14 hunter - 14 animal on Sunday, scheduled for Sept 4-5.

We have had 2-3 guys from Knoxville/Morristown come up and shoot a month or so ago. Here is a link to their website, maybe you will reconize a name or two under the field scores.

http://www.bearcreekarcheryclub.com/


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

1 BAD SHOT said:


> Looking for field shoots around Knoxville tn? Really don't won't to drive over 6 hours round trip! Ok maybe 10 for a two day shoot.


Looks like you're about 4 hours from our Yadkinville range. We are having our State Championship and Field Archery Derby the weekend of 8/28-8/29. 

Come and join us for all the Field Archery and BS shooting you can handle...


----------



## 1 BAD SHOT (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the information about Bear Creek and the state shoot at Yadkin. I will be able
to shot all three shoots ,I should have 3 or 4 people come with me to shoot as well !
Need info on hotels or camp grounds close to Bear Creek and Yadkinville ?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Check out the TAA site.. 

http://www.tennesseearchery.org/


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Another link for TN/VA shoots.. :thumb:

http://www.odproshops.com/


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

There are several hotels in Norton and I only know of 1 campground close by. 

The campground is located at what's called Flag Rock which is about 5-6 miles away. If you are just thinking of tent camping, they may even let you pitch it on site. Worth asking anyway.

Here is a list of hotels in Norton/Wise that you can check on. I have no idea what kind of rates they have though.

The Inn at Norton 276-679-7000
Super 8 276-679-0893
Days Inn 276-6795340
Ramada Inn 276-679-3000
Holiday Inn 279-679-6655
Best Western 276-328-3500


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

We have a nice 28 target range on the east side of Nashville. We had our "big" shoot earlier this year, but we're always looking for an excuse to have an outing.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

1 BAD SHOT said:


> Thanks for the information about Bear Creek and the state shoot at Yadkin. I will be able
> to shot all three shoots ,I should have 3 or 4 people come with me to shoot as well !
> Need info on hotels or camp grounds close to Bear Creek and Yadkinville ?


I will point the owner of the Yadkinville Range to this thread. 

I know you'll be welcome to camp right on the grounds (many are planning on it) but he can help with hotels too...


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

One of the main guys at Bear Creek said you all are welcome to camp there and even stay in the club house if you like. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

1 BAD SHOT said:


> Thanks for the information about Bear Creek and the state shoot at Yadkin. I will be able
> to shot all three shoots ,I should have 3 or 4 people come with me to shoot as well !
> Need info on hotels or camp grounds close to Bear Creek and Yadkinville ?



Plenty of places to pitch a tent or park a trailer at the range

Closest motel (about 7 miles away): http://www.daysinnyadkinville.com/

Cheapest? (about 16 miles away): Budget Inn
600 Peters Creek Parkway
Winston Salem, NC 27103-3825
(336) 725-0501
budgetinn.com

Lots of higher priced motels in the area of I-40/Stratford Rd about 13 miles away


----------



## 1 BAD SHOT (May 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for information on shoots and places to stay.JayMc sounds good,just let us know when and 6 or 7 of us will show up to shoot.Treaton camping at the shoot good to me and the best way to make new friends.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

1 BAD SHOT said:


> Thanks everyone for information on shoots and places to stay.JayMc sounds good,just let us know when and 6 or 7 of us will show up to shoot.Treaton camping at the shoot good to me and the best way to make new friends.


See you next weekend then. Just be prepared to shoot till your arms fall off...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> See you next weekend then. Just be prepared to shoot till your arms fall off...


May need to ice them down Sat night. :wink:


----------



## 1 BAD SHOT (May 5, 2009)

I am really looking forward to shooting at Yadkin! How bad are the ticks in NC?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

1 BAD SHOT said:


> I am really looking forward to shooting at Yadkin! How bad are the ticks in NC?


Haven't been terrible this year like the last couple, but you'll want some DEET...Yadkin trails are pretty wide, so you should be good to go...


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

The Smoky Mountain Archer may still be having shoots unless they broke up..Located in Knoxville I believe.

Check out the TAA's web site above. The one in Nashville has a great range.

Art


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Here ya go


Feb 26,27,28 TAA State Indoor, (2 NFAA Indoor Rounds) Knoxville TN
Hermitage TN
Jackson TN
Smoky Mountain Archers, Knoxville TN
Contact: Brian Luethke,865/558-6095

Hermitage Archery, Hermaitage TN
Contact: Joe Fiato, 615-885-0293

Gander Mountain, Jackson TN
Contact: Roy Hickman, 731/439-3185
Results
April 17th
April 24th or 25th 
The Dogwood
Smoky Mountain Archers
Contact: Brian Luethke, 865/558-6095
TAA State 900 round

Knoxville TN
Selmer TN
Southwest Tennessee Archery
Contact: Roy Hickman 731/439-3185 
May 22th or 23rd Southwest Field (14 field + 14 hunter + 14 animal) Selmer TN
Southwest Tennessee Archery
Contact: Roy Hickman 731/439-3185 
Jun 19th Golden Chalice (14 field + 14 hunter) Lebanon TN
Broken Arrow Archery
Contact: Rachel Nance 615/449-4215 
July 17th or 18th TAA State Field (14 field + 14 hunter + 14 animal) Greenfield TN
DCS Archery
Contact: Donny Lewis 731/235-2661

Aug 7th or 8th DCS Invitational Field Greenfield TN
DCS Archery
Contact: Donny Lewis 731/235-2661

Aug 21st or 22nd Bowhunter Jamboree Selmer TN
Southwest Tennessee Archers
Contact: Roy Hickman 731/439-3185


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

*TN Field Archery*

Here ya go


Feb 26,27,28 TAA State Indoor, (2 NFAA Indoor Rounds) Knoxville TN
Hermitage TN
Jackson TN
Smoky Mountain Archers, Knoxville TN
Contact: Brian Luethke,865/558-6095

Hermitage Archery, Hermaitage TN
Contact: Joe Fiato, 615-885-0293

Gander Mountain, Jackson TN
Contact: Roy Hickman, 731/439-3185
Results
April 17th
April 24th or 25th 
The Dogwood
Smoky Mountain Archers
Contact: Brian Luethke, 865/558-6095
TAA State 900 round

Knoxville TN
Selmer TN
Southwest Tennessee Archery
Contact: Roy Hickman 731/439-3185 
May 22th or 23rd Southwest Field (14 field + 14 hunter + 14 animal) Selmer TN
Southwest Tennessee Archery
Contact: Roy Hickman 731/439-3185 
Jun 19th Golden Chalice (14 field + 14 hunter) Lebanon TN
Broken Arrow Archery
Contact: Rachel Nance 615/449-4215 
July 17th or 18th TAA State Field (14 field + 14 hunter + 14 animal) Greenfield TN
DCS Archery
Contact: Donny Lewis 731/235-2661

Aug 7th or 8th DCS Invitational Field Greenfield TN
DCS Archery
Contact: Donny Lewis 731/235-2661

Aug 21st or 22nd Bowhunter Jamboree Selmer TN
Southwest Tennessee Archers
Contact: Roy Hickman 731/439-3185


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Just wear dog flea collars around your ankles ...............Ha ha ha ha ha ! ! !


1 BAD SHOT said:


> I am really looking forward to shooting at Yadkin! How bad are the ticks in NC?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> Just wear dog flea collars around your ankles ...............Ha ha ha ha ha ! ! !


4:21 AM  we've already had that discussion...


----------



## 1 BAD SHOT (May 5, 2009)

ARTV, Thanks you for your help on shoots in Tn. Broken Arrow and Bear Creek are the closest shoots, Smokey Mountain Archery is all but dead as far as shoots go!


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

1 bad shot did I shoot in the lane next to you at London ASA?


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Mr. Prez --->:lalala: LOL !


psargeant said:


> 4:21 AM  we've already had that discussion...


----------

